# Tascam DP02 and Tascam "portastudio" 488 8 track



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello!
Does anyone has experience with one of these devices?The DP02 is digital and the other is analog.. from the 80's.We also got a 4track "porta2"also from tascam.Is it possible to achive fairly good quality with those device..The review seems a bit contradictory.
And what mic do you use to record crash cymbale...Actually any help on how to track a nice STEREO Drum beat would be appreciate.We are trying to make demos to mail out to the BIG WIGS 
Thanks
-MGM-


----------

